# show your lizard



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

my bosc


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I've got pics of me draining my lizard, but doubt anyone wants to see that..hahahaha


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice Sav!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Female Bearded Dragon 









old pic of my savannah monitor. was 8" in the pic, is now 11"


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Black roughneck monitor, _Varanus rudicollis_:






















































Lemmi, nice colors on your sav.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

# 1 Emerald swift
View attachment 52608

# 2 Male leopard gecko (normal)
View attachment 52609

# 3 Female leopard gecko (hypotangerine)
View attachment 52610


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

boomersub that things frickin huge!
I cant wait till dracofish finds this thread!
heres mine-


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Dumerils monitor


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

This is my brother's leopard gecko.


----------

